# Tug - LORD WAVERLEY



## Peter Wearing (Aug 31, 2005)

Does anyone have an update on the whereabouts of this tug, last seen on the mud at the mouth of the River Stour , Pegwell Bay, Kent ?.
Peter


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Im trying to find out her owners in pegwell bay too. Latest photo ive seen of her, an idea of the location?

http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3417365186_133834900185_7148181_5737534_n.jpg


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

karbine said:


> Im trying to find out her owners in pegwell bay too. Latest photo ive seen of her, an idea of the location?
> 
> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3417365186_133834900185_7148181_5737534_n.jpg


There was a report and photo of both her and her sister near Sandwich for conversion to houseboats posted on the website TugTalk yesterday. It also mentioned that their deep draught had prevented them getting to their original destination further upriver.


----------



## Peter Wearing (Aug 31, 2005)

They are both now upriver on the Stour, berthed at Richborough. Doesnt seem to be public access where they are.
Peter


----------



## LucyA (Jul 3, 2011)

*Lord Waverley*

Hello Peter, Karbine and Bill,
I'm an artist working on a community art project in Gravesend. I have been interviewing local people about their lives in the town and have been fortunate to meet the ex-skipper of the Lord Waverley. He has fantastic stories about life onboard and I am curious to try and find the ship now and if possible get access. I was wondering if you had any leads or advice that would help me find out how to do this please? 
Many thanks, Lucy


----------



## plasma (May 9, 2006)

They are both at Richborough and I tried to get to them but could not without the owners permission. It seems the only way to get to them is by water. There are river cruises from Sandwich.
Mick


----------



## LucyA (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info Mick,
Lucy


----------

